# Gewitter - PC Anlassen?



## Blacktempel (11. April 2009)

Hi,

wollte mich mal kurz erkundigen, ob man bei einem Gewitter seinen Computer anlassen kann oder besser ausschalten sollte wegen den Blitzen. Sorry für die kurze Formulierung etc. aber hab grad wenig Zet ;-)

mfg blacky


----------



## EspCap (11. April 2009)

Theoretisch kann natürlich ein Blitz in dein Haus einschlagen, wodurch dann Überspannung enstehen kann - das wäre weniger gesund für den Rechner...
Gute Netzteile haben aber einen Überspannungsschutz und wenn du sicher sein willst würde ich dir einen Steckdosenleiste mit Überspannungsschutz empfehlen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wenn der Blitzableiter aber richtig funktioniert sollte eigentlich auch so nichts passieren (korrigiert mich wenn ich da falsch liege).


----------



## Asoriel (11. April 2009)

Naja, es gibt Blitzschutzsteckdosen oder Steckerleisten mit Überspannschutz. Wenn sowas vorhanden ist, dann sollte selbst bei einem Blitzeinschlag nix passieren, darauf anlegen würde ich es aber nicht.

Ausschalten genügt _nicht_, du musst den Stecker ziehen! 

Du kannst dich mit Blitzschutzsteckdose, Steckerleiste und gutem Netzteil schützen, kaputt gehen kann immer was. Wenn man bedenkt, dass schon 2-3 Volt tödlich sind für eine CPU und ein Blitz abertausende von Volt hat würde ich es darauf nicht anlegen, also lieber Stecker ziehen!


----------



## LoLTroll (11. April 2009)

Asoriel schrieb:


> Du kannst dich mit Blitzschutzsteckdose, Steckerleiste und gutem Netzteil schützen, kaputt gehen kann immer was. Wenn man bedenkt, dass schon 2-3 Volt tödlich sind für eine CPU und ein Blitz abertausende von Volt hat würde ich es darauf nicht anlegen, also lieber Stecker ziehen!



Deswegen auch immer zuvor erden, bevor man an dem PC rumschraubt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



statische Energie aus dem Finger hat 30.000-300.000V 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Greshnak (11. April 2009)

Uns ist mal bei Gewitter das Moden abgekackt..also lieber ausmachen wenn szu schlimm is ^^


----------



## Dagonzo (11. April 2009)

Selbst wenn es aus gewesen wäre hätte das nichts geändert. Wenn es was bringen soll, dann musst du alle Kabel ziehen.


----------



## Blacktempel (11. April 2009)

Hi,

danke für eure Antworten. Hab nach den ersten beiden Posts schnell das Kabel gezogen und das Gewitter scheint jetzt einigermaßen vorbei zu sein, ich werd mir die Tipps für die Zukunft merken, danke nochmal und jetzt könnt ihr hier von mir aus weiter über Blitzschutz diskutieren ;-)

mfg&danke blacky


----------



## EspCap (11. April 2009)

Solltest du übrigens DVB-S TV-Karte im Rechner haben, aufjedenfall an der das Kabel ziehen!
Da hilft weder Überspannungsschutz im Netzteil noch in der Steckdosenleiste noch sonstwas...


----------



## Asoriel (11. April 2009)

eben alles rausziehen was in irgendeiner Steckdose steckt, egal ob LAN, TV oder Strom.


----------



## Hotgoblin (12. April 2009)

Ich fahre immer den Pc runter und
steck die Stromstecker aus.

Das Internetmodem ist mal kaputt gegangen.


----------



## Soramac (12. April 2009)

Also bei mir  ist der PC mal ausgegangen durch das Gewitter, konte nichts mehr machen und vom raustecken vom Netzeil und wieder rein gings wieder. Ist wohl irgendwie der Strom rausgeflogen oder so.


----------



## Hans Würstchen (12. April 2009)

Be uns sind mal im ganzen Block die Modems kaputt gegangen weil ein Kugelblitz eingeschlagen ist... Es hat 200 Euro gekostet, weil die Telekom kein neues Modem bereitstellt und die Versicherung nicht für Blitze zuständig war.


----------



## heinzelmännchen (12. April 2009)

Bei höherer Gewalt zahlt die Versicherung auch net, außer man ist explizit bei der Versicherung dagegen geschützt^^


----------



## EspCap (12. April 2009)

Japp, da braucht man ne Versicherung gegen "Elementarschäden", da sind dann auch Sachen wie Hagelschäden dabei


----------



## Kehro (12. April 2009)

EspCap schrieb:


> Japp, da braucht man ne Versicherung gegen "Elementarschäden", da sind dann auch Sachen wie Hagelschäden dabei



Wer lässt denn seinen PC im Hagel stehen? Da gibts auch von der Versicherung nix.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LoLTroll (12. April 2009)

Kehro schrieb:


> Wer lässt denn seinen PC im Hagel stehen? Da gibts auch von der Versicherung nix.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ist nem Freund von mir schon passiert!!!

Nen Hühnerei großes Hagelkorn hat nen Fenster durchschlagen und den Mac mitgenommen der vor dem Fenster stand...


----------



## EspCap (12. April 2009)

Mein PC steht auch direkt neben dem Fenster ... O_o
Hat das die Versicherung gezahlt?^^


----------



## Dracun (12. April 2009)

in dieversen überspannungschutzsteckerleisten gibt es auch eine versicherung bei blitzschlägen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


gruß Dracun


----------



## Varitu (14. April 2009)

Hallo,

also diese ganzen Überspannungsschutzsteckdosen und Filter nutzen einzeln überhaupt nichts bei einem Blitzeinshcalg in der Nähe, bzw. falls es einen direkten Treffer ins Haus gibt der sich dann noch seinen Weg gegen Erde über die Kabel sucht.
Bedenk mal die Leistung die ein Blitz hat und welche Funkenstrecken dabei entstehen können.
Normalerweise verbaut man im Hauptverteiler einen Grobschutz, Unterverteilung Mittelschutz und an jeder Steckdose noch einen Feinschutz. Und selbst dann ist es nicht 100% ausgeshclossen das ein Blitz Elektrogeräte zerlegt.

Ich würd den PC nach möglcihkeit auslassen. Beste Alternative wär Notebook mit Internet über Handy.

Gruß Varitu


----------



## Asoriel (14. April 2009)

es wurde schon des öfteren erwähnt, dass auslassen rein garnichts bringt, sondern der PC von sämtlichen Steckdose, egal ob LAN oder Strom, getrennt werden muss.


----------



## RubenPlinius (15. April 2009)

wie ist das eigentlich: hilft das etwas, wenn ich den pc, samt modem und sämtlicher peripherie an einer steckdosenleiste mit netzschalter (zb sowas ) stecken habe und bei einem gewitter diesen roten netzschalter betätige und somit kein strom durch die leiste fliest?

salut


----------



## Varitu (15. April 2009)

Wenn die Steckdose allpolig trennt (also Phase und Null) und auchdie LAN Leitung dabei getrennt wird dürftre nichts passieren.

Ohne LAN Trennung könnte dir über das Telefonnetz ein Blitz was können. Naja und bei einem Direkteinschlag ins Haus könnte auch was passieren da die hohe Spannung des Blitzes den Schalter einfach überspringen würde (Funkenstrecke).
Dafür müßte dann dein PC aber wieder der beste Weg für den Blitz Richtung Erde sein, also sehr sehr unwahrscheinlich.

Gruß Varitu


----------



## Ogil (17. April 2009)

Eine anstaendige Haus-Elektroinstallation sollte ueber einen anstaendigen Potentialausgleich und die von Varitu schon genannten Ueberspannungsableiter verfuegen. Ist das der Fall sinkt die Wahrscheinlichkeit eines Blitzschadens schonmal extrem. Aber wer wirklich Angst um seine IT hat, ist mit einer USV wahrscheinlich besser bedient als mit einer Ueberspannungssteckdose.


----------

